# Spamassassin amavisd inside jails



## klabacita (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi people.

 I want to setup a spam+virus checker for my mail server, amavisd-new+clamd+spamassassin on freebsd 8.

 I have all this inside jails.

  My goal is to have 2 separate jails for this, jail1 will be the filter and if this host accept the email will send it to jail2 the mail.

  Because I have 2 machines in production, filter + mail server, I need to upgrade my old filter. 

  Now I try to setup amavisd-new following a lot tutorials online, but amavisd-new doesn't want to start.

  All the tutorials speak about lo0:10024 for amavis, but inside my jail1 I don't have the lo0, if I try to use the jail1 IP address there is 1 program from perl that won't let amavisd to run.

  My doubt is:

1; Is possible to have inside a jail a IP address+lo0?
   192.168.49.2
   127.0.0.1
2; What ways do I have here?
3; Someone here have been able to run spamassassin + amavis-=d-new inside jails?

Thanks :e


----------



## bjs (Mar 16, 2010)

What veraion of FreeBSD are you using? What MTA are you using? How are you setting up your MTA, dual or milter?


----------



## klabacita (Mar 16, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0, Postfix.

 Following this tutorial: http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=5.

 Dual or Milter, not a expert, don't know the answer.

 Thanks.


----------



## bjs (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, well I do use amavisd-new in a jail however, I am using 6.3 and I am using amavisd-new, spamassassin, clamd, and sendmail all inside one jail. I don't have many users or that much mail so I don't have MySQL or any database for that matter.

I believe you need to specify a ip address in amavisd.conf as such:

```
[192.168.49.2]:10024
```
You might want to have a look at the postfix page on the amavisd website.

I know there was a code rewrite between 6.3 and 8.0 that allows multiple ip address to be assigned to a jail but I'm not sure how to do this yet as I have not needed it myself. You might want to read man jail or search here on the forums.


----------

